# Red nose?



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

So here I am being worried about my Choco again.  
Lately she has a really red nose and idk what to make of it. Could it be the crazy change in weather? She had it the same way last year this season. I took several pictures in many angles for you guys to see. I think in the photos the nose shows slightly less red then it is in person (or maybe just my laptop, they looked fine on my phone). The last picture is how I have found her napping the last few days. She isn't always napping like that but when I lie down she flies to the bed and will do that. Sometimes even if I am not napping just sitting on my laptop. What do you all think?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would get a vet check. The nose certainly could be seasonal change, and the napping could be a preference, but given that the two things are new and happened more or less together, it's worth checking out.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I will see if I can get her to the vet on monday. Meanwhile, last time I was at the vet she opened Choco's beak and showed my inside her throat. She said that she saw something white which ment infection was developing. She showed me and I confirmed what I saw. Choco was yawning today and because she wont let me open her beak like the vet did, I took to using this as an opportunity to look inside her throat. I still see the same white thing I saw at the vet and I'm not quite sure if it's just shine from her saliva or if it's something there. I took a picture but it's not great quality as she was moving. Does anyone know if this looks normal or is it a sign of infection?

Edit: I'm talking about what seems like 2 vertical white lines. I didn't notice the white dot on top of that when she was yawning until after when I payed attention to this photo.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

To me that looks like the normal choanal papillae, but I can't be sure since it's a very small area.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you again. 
The vet was booked for Monday except the 4pm hour when i have class. So i booked her for Wednesday morning (tomorrow). I'll keep posted. : )


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

My hen sometime gets a really red nose too in winters or after a bath. I think you bird is fine. Just keep on giving us an update on her and look out for signs of sickness or anything.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

A red nose could be a bunch of things, or nothing. Are there any other symptoms? Wet sneezes, tail bobbing, wheezing/clicking when breathing (might have to put her to your ear, and listen to different areas too. Sometimes if it's real quiet you can only hear the click if you listen to particular parts of their body since the air sacs are all over the place), changes in droppings or weight? The vets the best idea, just get them to check her over really well.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

How is Choco doing?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Choco is doing really well, thank you for asking. I apologize for not updating this thread sooner but for some reason it kept telling me I had the wrong password and I couldn't log in to the forum. It turns out Choco has broken a key on my keyboard and it does't work unless you hit it harder, so my password was always being typed wrong.  
Anyways, her visit went really well. The vet looked at her and said that she is doing well and looks really healthy in appearance. He also said that he wouldn't worry about the red nose if she doesn't show any other symptoms, which she doesnt. He looked inside her mouth and said she looked normal. She also got a nail clip because I was getting cuts all over my arms. She is doing really well atm.  I'm proud of her.

Edit: He also removed the band around her leg. I'm gonna make it into a necklace and keep it with me everywhere because I love my Choco so much!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

northernfog said:


> Choco is doing really well, thank you for asking.<snip>
> 
> Edit: He also removed the band around her leg. I'm gonna make it into a necklace and keep it with me everywhere because I love my Choco so much!


Glad to hear Choco is doing so well! Also, love the idea about the band. I should do that with my birds, LOL!


----------

